
Ray Dalio: “If you're holding cash you're going to feel pretty stupid” - bookofjoe
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/head-of-worlds-largest-hedge-fund-says-if-youre-holding-cash-youre-going-to-feel-pretty-stupid-2018-01-23
======
dv_dt
I wonder what changed in 4 months?

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-28/traders-d...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-28/traders-
ditch-risk-as-dalio-to-gundlach-warn-on-emerging-markets)

------
bookofjoe
Story of my life

------
jabgrabdthrow
Why is this on Hacker News?

~~~
thephyber
HN guidelines:

> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting.

> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon.

Financial discussions aren't off-limits. It's on HN because someone submitted
it and others voted it up.

